
The Great Climate Migration Has Begun - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/07/23/magazine/climate-migration.html
======
esarbe
This is one aspect of the climate cataclysm that most people really fail to
grasp; the changing climate will create a population migration the world has
never seen before. And there has never been a kingdom in the history of the
world that was able to do anything about migrating peoples.

If you thought that the Syrian refugee crisis -- with its few million refugees
-- was bad, think about almost half a billion people on the run. This will
destabilize whole regions and bring governments to theirs knees.

It's bringing tears to my eyes. There's so much we could do and there are
still morons out there dragging out the debate about the seriousness of the
situation. It's like our global civilization is getting filibustered by
suicidal idiots.

